# Mexican Police Capture FBI Most Wanted



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Police in Mexico have taken into custody another of the FBI's Most Wanted fugitives. The Mexican Government however will not allow extradition if the death penalty is to be imposed.

Mexico Arrests One Of FBI's Most-Wanted Fugitives - Denver News Story - KMGH Denver


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I was getting excited, thought they caught ******


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

263FPD said:


> I was getting excited, thought they caught ******


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

One chalupa, five soft shell tacos and a Madonna c.d. and we might get him.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

What's in it for them ???? He must be a competing drug trafficker.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Sad how a third world country can dictate to us how we want to pursue justice.....


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

trueblue said:


> Sad how a third world country can dictate to us how we want to pursue justice.....


We have some odd rules of our own:

Cuban Refugees


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Arent these the first people to send someone to the firing squad? 

this guy deserves to be fried or put to sleep.. i still think the electric chair is the most wonderful invention. and i hope it's a failed execution the first time so he can smell his own flesh burning.....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

*


Sam1974 said:



Arent these the first people to send someone to the firing squad?

Click to expand...

*


Sam1974 said:


> this guy deserves to be fried or put to sleep.. i still think the electric chair is the most wonderful invention. and i hope it's a failed execution the first time so he can smell his own flesh burning.....


It's only OK if they do it.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The last person executed by the Mexican government was in 1961. That was for a military offense. The last civilian execution was in 1937. They have outlawed it since and signed an international agreement promising it would never again be revised. With the mass murders happening south of the border there has been some call to return to the death penalty but it is deemed by most as impossible to pass as the Mexican officials actually criminal elements in Mexico would then target those who supported the change. The obvious question here is who actually runs the country?


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Inspector said:


> The obvious question here is who actually runs the country?


The drug lords, that's who!


----------

